

Ask YC: What are some good Geek Magazines? - mannylee1

What are some good Geek Magazines?
======
hapless
Harper's.

The modern magazine is a wild mixture of topical essays, edgy literature, and
book reviews. You really never know what you're going to get, but you can
count on it being inflammatory.

As an added bonus, the (very inexpensive) subscription comes with archives
access - everything back to the 19th century beginning.

------
frisco
Seed (<http://seedmagazine.com/>). Tagline is "Science is Culture." It's very
young; it just kind of came out of nowhere a year or two ago and started doing
really, really good work. It's really content-dense, unlike Wired is now, and
aimed at a more technical crowd.

------
joe_bleau
Circuit Cellar Ink, Electronic Musician, Design News, Machine Design, EDN,
Electronic Design, Embedded Systems Design, R&D Magazine, EE Times. (Many of
these are trade rags, free to people 'in the biz'.)

------
jacquesm
dr. dobbs about 15 years ago...

Really, I think that the 'geek' stuff is now either online or dying out
rapidly, as someone else here remarked yesterday the print industry is dying.
I know it isn't quite there yet but I expect daily news, weeklies a and
monthly periodicals to succumb in that order, not sure about real books
though, they may hang around for a lot longer.

The more timely the delivery of your content the bigger the threat from the
online media is. Sure there are plenty of magazines left, but it remains to be
seen how much longer they will last. It would be an interesting poll to see
how many of the people frequenting HN still get their media fix in paper
format.

I've cancelled my last subscription to any 'geek' magazine other than
Scientific American years ago. And even that is available online now...

------
silentbicycle
Games and Cook's Illustrated are both recommended, for those for whom geek
doesn't automatically mean "computers".

------
tokenadult
The Economist.

------
yan
Scientific American Mind. The Economist (Not geek per se, but I challenge you
to find a better analysis of the world). The Edge (edge.org)

------
noodle
make. wired. scientific american. popular science. popular mechanics. national
geographic. smithsonian. 2600.

